# In der zweiten Etage gibt es drei Schlafzimmer und einen Balkon



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Estoy contruyendo un texto de como es mi casa, y me pregunto si es correcto la siguiente contrucción.

In der zweiten Etage gibt es drei Schlafzimmer, zwei Bäder und ein kleine Balkon.

En la segunda planta hay tres dormitorios, dos baños y un pequeño balcón.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## nievedemango

Es mejor decir:  Auf der zweiten Etage *sind* drei Schlafzimmer, zwei Bäder und ein kleine*r* Balkon.

oder:  Im zweiten Stock *befinden sich* drei Schlafzimmer und zwei Bäder, und dort ist auch ein Balkon.

Aquí no suena bien traducir el "hay" con "es gibt".


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## nievedemango

Te ayudo con mucho gusto.


----------



## Bahiano

Torm3nta said:


> Saludos.
> Estoy contruyendo un texto de como es mi casa, y me pregunto si es correcto la siguiente contrucción.
> In der zweiten Etage gibt es drei Schlafzimmer, zwei Bäder und ein*en* klein*en* Balkon *(Akkusativ!)*.
> En la segunda planta hay tres dormitorios, dos baños y un pequeño balcón.
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.



Es gibt + Akkusativ
Es sind + Nominativ
Es befindet/befinden sich + Nominativ



nievedemango said:


> Es mejor decir:  Auf der zweiten Etage *sind* drei Schlafzimmer, zwei Bäder und ein kleine*r* Balkon.
> oder:  Im zweiten Stock *befinden sich* drei Schlafzimmer und zwei Bäder, und dort ist auch ein Balkon.
> Aquí no suena bien traducir el "hay" con "es gibt".


Hallo nieve,
es ist im Allgemeinen sowie hier im Besonderen durchaus richtig, "hay" mit "es gibt" zu übersetzen. Es klingt hier weder schlecht noch unnatürlich.
Grüße, Ba_h_iano


----------



## nievedemango

Hallo Bahiano,

meiner Meinung nach wird "hay" viel zu oft mit "es gibt" übersetzt. Ich habe nicht gesagt, es sei _falsch_, sondern es _klinge nicht gut_.
Und davon bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt. 
Wenn man z.B. zu einem Fest geht, oder auf einen Markt etc. klingt es in meinen Ohren fürchterlich, wenn jemand sagt: "Oh, es gibt viele Leute!" für  ¡Hay mucha gente! Ich bin mir fast
fast sicher, dass kein einziger  Deutscher das sagt.
Oder z.B. "In meinem Zimmer gibt es ein Bett und einen Schrank und Vorhänge und ......" für "En mi habitación hay ........"

Andererseits sagt man durchaus "Heute gibt es im Supermarkt billige Tomaten!" oder "Nächste Woche gibt es viele Sonderangebote".

Nun,* du *sagst, es klingt nicht schlecht, während *mir* beim Hören der o.g. Beispiele und des Satzes von _Torm3nta_ die Ohren wehtun. Auuaah!!

Saluditos
nievedemango


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

He rescatado este post porque en una redacción que hice hace tiempo de como era mi casa, la profesora que lo corrigió no me puso ningún error. Sin embargo,releyendo este post. El señor o señora Bahiano puso que:

*Es gibt + Akkusativ
Es sind + Nominativ
Es befindet/befinden sich + Nominativ
*
Y yo en mi redacción escribí lo siguiente:

In mein Schlafzimmer gibt es ein Schrank, ein Stuhl, ein Tish, eine Lampe und natürlich ein Bett.
In der Küche gibt es ein Külhschrank, eine Mikrowelle, ein Herd...

Lo que aparentemente estaría mal, ya que según Bahiano "gibt es--> es acusativo" y las oraciones correctas serian las siguientes:

In mein Schlafzimmer gibt es ein*en* Schrank, ein*en* Stuhl, ein*en *Tish, eine Lampe und natürlich ein Bett.
In der Küche gibt es ein*en *Kühlschrank, eine Mikrowelle, ein*en* Herd...

¿Es cierto esto? De ser cierto esto, imagino que la profesora se despistaría al corregirlo.


----------



## nievedemango

Torm3nta said:


> Saludos.
> 
> In mein*em* Schlafzimmer gibt es ein*en* Schrank, ein*en* Stuhl, ein*en* Ti*sch*, eine Lampe und natürlich ein Bett.
> In der Küche gibt es ein*en* Kü*hl*schrank, eine Mikrowelle, ein*en* Herd...
> 
> De ser cierto esto, imagino que la profesora se despistaría al corregirlo.



Mi corrección está gramaticalmente correcta así, pero me duelen los ojos al leerlo. Es que suena muy mal (para mí!!)

Hay varias posibilidades mejores, p.ej.:

In meinem Schlafzimmer habe ich einen Schrank, einen Stuhl,.......  /  In meinem Schlafzimmer steht ein Schrank, ein Stuhl, etc.....

In der Küche befindet sich ein Kühlschrank, eine Mikrowelle, ein Herd,...

Torm3enta: Sí, tu profesora se ha equivocado.


----------



## Torm3nta

Pues muchas gracias. Me has sacado de dudas. Ahora ya veo esto mucho más claro.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo.


----------



## nievedemango

De nada, te ayudo con mucho gusto.


----------



## SayaS

nievedemango said:


> "Oh, es gibt viele Leute!" für  ¡Hay mucha gente!



Jope, pues entonces como lo dirías? Por qué suena tan mal el "es gibt"?


----------



## anipo

No encuentro la regla que define cuando suena bien o no, pero concuerdo con nievedemango.
En la próxima oración hay un ejemplo de cuando suena bien y cuando no:

Es gibt viele Leute dessen Ohren schmerzen, wenn jemand "es gibt hier viele Leute" sagt.
Hay mucha gente a quienes les duele el oído cuando alguien dice "hay aquí mucha gente ". 

Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

¡Hola anipo! 

¡Qué buena idea tu frase! Solo con un error pequeñito: _Es gibt viele Leute*,* *deren* Ohren schmerzen, wenn jemand "es gibt hier viele Leute" sagt._ 

la gente - die Leute (es plural en alemán)


----------



## SayaS

Pero como diría un alemán "¡Hay mucha gente!" ?


----------



## nievedemango

Hay varias posibilidades. P.ej.

Auf dem Markt / Fest sind viele Leute.

Oh, heute sind aber viele Leute da!

Bei der Prozession waren viele Leute.

etc.


----------



## SayaS

No me resulta demaisado lógico, está claro que en español no lo diríamos así. Pero es bueno saberlo.
Gracias Nievedemango


----------



## Blixa

O sea que no hay una regla para saber cuándo puedes poner "es gibt"?  Yo igual que Torm3nta me quedé con la duda, fui a buscar mis apuntes y también hice una descripción de mi cuarto cuando empezaba a estudiar Alemán y me la pusieron bien!! Y se supone que mi maestria estudiò la Maestría en Enseñanza de Alemán como lengua Extranjera en Alemania!! No entiendo porque no nos aclaró "Gramaticalmente esta OK, pero suena feo!" :S

Esta fue mi descripción:

"In meinem Schlafzimmer gibt es ein Bild, ein großes Fenster, einen ovalen Spiegel und ein Bett"


----------

